# Tern Cargo Bike



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Might not generate much interest here, but one of the most impressive bikes at Interbike was a Tern mid-drive cargo bike that rode beautifully and could be stored or taken on an elevator in an upright configuration taking up very little space. I didn't see this, but someone said a very diminutive lady hoisted the bike up so it must be balanced well (or she was "Mighty Joe Young" in disguise. Think I heard that it is supplied with either Bosch or Bafang motors for $3500 and $2500, respectively.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

You mean the GSD (Get Stuff Done)?
https://www.ternbicycles.com/us/bikes/471/gsd

Actually saw it pop up maybe a couple weeks ago and agree it looks pretty cool. I'd be tempted but I prefer having my load up front (bakfiets). With 2 batteries I imagine you can get pretty good range/haul a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

That thing is rad.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

That thing is awesome. I have a RadPower, which is a pretty cheapo cargo bike overall but works well. But I have a ton of room for bikes. That thing is a full on car replacement for a lot of people living in cities, seriously great news.

I am dubious about the "commute from dawn to dusk" and 125km (even with 2 batteries) range claims, but maybe that's because we spend all our time hauling 2 kids and various gear/groceries around a ski town with big hills. Our range is limited to about 15-20 miles even on relatively low assist settings.

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a friend who's a tern fanatic and he linked me that when they announced it, it'd be at the top of my list if I could justify it. Many cargo bikes are massive, which is fine if that's what you need, but for most people, this could handle anything they'd be willing to get by bike.


----------

